# H} SM, Necrons & Eldar W} high elves



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of everything I have to trade:

*space marines:*
Drop pod (needs a clean cousin built it)

*Eldar:*
12 Guardians (still on sprues, one partially built)
1 Wraithlord
1 Vyper (partially painted, missing canopy and stand)


Here is a list of what I am after:

IoB high elves
16 Silver helms
36 spearmen
5 dragon princes of caledor
10 phoenix guards
High Elf hero with sword and shield
2 High Elf repeater bolt throwers

Thanks in advance

Gothic


----------

